# Silent crickets aren't silent anymore!



## Mojo1602 (Jul 10, 2010)

I got some silent crickets from [email protected] to feed my tarantula... all well and good, but a few days ago, one of them started chirping!! Why is this? Is it because it moulted? (a few of them have moulted and got wings now) or have I been sold the wrong crickets? It'd be great to get some help so that I can avoid this in the future!!


----------



## laurad (Sep 2, 2009)

I used to find this also lol. It`s a pain. As far as I know when they get their wings they become noisy. I think it`s their wings they use to make the noise. : victory:


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Silent crickets rarely stay silent for long, they're silent for about as long as takes you to get them home from my experiance :devil:


----------



## Haggis (Jun 7, 2010)

"Silent" Crickets are not actually silent from what i have read they just dont make as much noise as normal crickets


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

^^

I bought a box of crix as a change for my Leos (usually have Hoppers and various other bits) 2 nights, and then they went into the freezer...blooming things..stink to high heaven too


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

They shouldn't stink if you keep them clean, crickets need to be looked after in the same way as the animals you're feeding them to. I have black and brown crickets, both kept in well ventilated plastic shoeboxes, fed on Bug Grub and fresh fruit and veg, nothing too wet and changed regularly, and neither of them smells at all.


----------

